# hepatic cyst aspiration and sclerosis



## gladys font (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure how to code this report>

Using Ultraound guidance puncture was carried out of a large hepatic cyst with a 20G needle an 18 guidewire conversion catheter and then seidman ureteral catheter replaced within the cyst.  The cyst was aspirated of its entire contents a total of approximately 900cc.  Contrast injection was then carried out of this cyst demonstrating no communication between the cyst and hepatic ducts vascular structures. Following this sclerosis was carried out of this cyst with 60cc of absolute alcohol which was instilled for approximately 45 mintues removed in its entirety air or free instillation of another of another 60 cc of absolute alcohol for sclerosis ofthe total 90 minutes.  Following this all alcohokl was removed from the cyst.

Aspiration and sclerosis simple hepatic cyst of right lobe of the liver.

47011 or 10022?
UPC 47399 for sclerosis?

Thank you
Gfont


----------



## msncoder (Sep 23, 2010)

You would code 47011/75989 for the aspiration and 47399 (or 49999) for the sclerotherapy.


----------

